# Do you always wash your hands after using the restroom?



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

Apparently Americans are not very clean. According to this study, after using the restroom, only 5% of people washed their hands enough to kill illness causing germs, 33% didn't use soap, and 10% didn't wash at all. I feel this is very applicable at the moment since flu season has started.

Do you always wash your hands after using the restroom? If not, is it just a time issue or what? (everyone is welcome to vote and reply, not just Americans)


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

I read the article.. it's hardly a "study". Casually observing people in a single town and basing your guess on whether they are college students or not? Ya... Scientific 

And yes, I always wash well.



-ZDD


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> I read the article.. it's hardly a "study". Casually observing people in a single town and basing your guess on whether they are college students or not? Ya... Scientific
> 
> And yes, I always wash well.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it wasn't all that scientific. But I can say I personally see many offenders when I use public restrooms. I'm glad you aren't one of them. :wink:


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

I only wash my hands when I shit on them.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, always and properly. In fact, I get really annoyed with businesses/restaurants do not have hot water because it pretty much ensures that their employees are not washing their hands properly either. Sanitation would be an issue and that would just turn me off the establishment.

I also judge others when I'm in malls or something if they don't wash or wash improperly. I always mention it to whoever is waiting for me that "that" person didn't wash and "gross".


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

And yes, I am extremely clean and through.

roud:


----------



## Brodir (Oct 31, 2013)

Always 100% of the time, sometimes i go back a second time if they still feel a little unclean in some way.


----------



## angelicblaze (Oct 5, 2013)

I always wash my hands, and not just after the bathroom but often throughout the day. Though I don't do it for as long as the abc song. I used to, then I read a study a couple years ago that it was the friction of hand washing, that got rid of the most germs, so I scrub with regular soap hard and fast.

So I looked up the study and it says friction plus time spent is the key, soap helps a little bit. http://www.publish.csiro.au/paper/HI10027.htm


----------



## Octopus Dog (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, ever since I was a kid. I used to get red spots on my hands when I was little because of that.


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

This is why public restrooms should have doors that one has to pull to open from the outside and push to get out from the inside. Why have handles on the insides of bathroom areas' doors? You know some people don't wash their hands and then touch the handles of the doors as they pull them to get out, and that's just...no. No. I use a piece of toilet paper/paper towel to get ahold of the door to pull it open as I go out. With push-doors, one can simply use one's foot to nudge the door open and escape.


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

stiletto said:


> Yes, always and properly. In fact, I get really annoyed with businesses/restaurants do not have hot water because it pretty much ensures that their employees are not washing their hands properly either. Sanitation would be an issue and that would just turn me off the establishment.
> 
> I also judge others when I'm in malls or something if they don't wash or wash improperly. I always mention it to whoever is waiting for me that "that" person didn't wash and "gross".


LOL!



TreasureTower said:


> And yes, I am extremely clean and through.
> 
> roud:


Man, I miss Sienfeld! :laughing: I don't blame him, I probably would've made up some excuse before the food was even done that I left the stove on or something.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Most of the time yes. If I'm at work, I always do as well as after #2. If I'm at the bar and it's crowded or say at home and take a leak, then not as much. I usually do wash my hands after I get home from work or if I've been somewhere else. I also wash my hands before I prepare food or eat.


----------



## Maka (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes! It's disgusting how many women don't.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Maka said:


> Yes! It's disgusting how many women don't.


After seeing the mess from women using the "hover method" to pee in public restrooms, not hand-washing seems a trivial matter.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

HOLY FRICKIN SHITE! That study is beyond disturbing. No wonder there is feces everywhere. -_-
I have to share this on Facebook tomorrow while all my germy friends are awake I guess.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I always take a really long time washing my hands and I get really self-conscious about it. >.< And I can't just wipe my hands on my jeans or anything. They have to be completely dry. I'll stand at the crappy hand dryer for five minutes if that's how long it takes.

Even when I pee right before I take a shower, I still have to dry my hands completely after I wash them. Even though I know they'll just get wet again in three seconds.

And I also wash my hands for no reason sometimes just because they just don't feel clean.


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

It's become a matter of conscience for me.. I can't bring myself to NOT wash my hands.


----------



## WolfeGang (May 5, 2013)

I wash them twice with soap and water and even use the brown paper to operate the sink faucets and door handles. I mean, what would be the point of undoing all that hard work?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, and I use soap, but I do not keep track on how long I wash my hands.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

MrsAndrewJacoby said:


> Apparently Americans are not very clean. According to this study, after using the restroom, only 5% of people washed their hands enough to kill illness causing germs, 33% didn't use soap, and 10% didn't wash at all. I feel this is very applicable at the moment since flu season has started.
> 
> Do you always wash your hands after using the restroom? If not, is it just a time issue or what? (everyone is welcome to vote and reply, not just Americans)


Where I grew up, I was taught how to properly wash my hands n'everything.

Then I went to another country, which is just as civilized, and observed that most people don't even wash their hands with water.

I directed a guest of mine to some soap, since the toilet room and the bathroom were separate, and they made an awkward pause, and I COULD READ THEIR MIND.

Their mind was guilty and said : 'I don't usually wash my hands, but I'm not going to admit it for social etiquette's sake.'

Amusement.

But, yeah. I think it's kinda gross if you don't wash your hands.


----------

